# Exciting Day



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Today is the day I get my Greyhound!!!!! I go and choose from a number of them today at Petsmart. Greyhound Pets of America, Arizona Chapter, is having their "Meet and Greet" there and they are bringing dogs that meet my requests (cat friendly being the biggest one). The good news is that even Petsmart can't Mislabel the dog! I completed the "Home Visit" last Saturday and have just been waiting for today all week long (this last week sucked). The majority of the dogs are coming up from Phoenix but some are being fostered locally. I had to get permission from my landlord as well, which I accomplished last Friday and received written permission in the mail on Saturday (they were quick!)

I am still having some problems with my photographs and being able to open them or upload them, but I can do it sometimes now. As soon as I am successful with that I will post a picture and tell you all about the dog. I am so excited!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Today is the day I get my Greyhound!!!!!


Obs:

That is great!!!

No way can I express how much I have enjoyed my "pure bred mutt" and he has enjoyed me (I hope) the last few years.

TR

BTW Obs:

He is with me pretty much 24/7 and please note that meetings at the office are occasionally difficult as many clients really enjoy throwing his ball for him.

Also it is just amazing how "smart" puppy dogs get when they are with you all the time.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well here he is, and he is a horse! He chose me. I was really looking at another dog but it just was not right. Then when I walked with Zeus he stuck like glue to my leg. He fell asleep within 30 minutes of getting home. He is almost 5 years old and is only 1 week off of the race track. He was fostered in between so he is generally familiar with the concept of a house. He is a little less certain about the car, but he will go with me everywhere except work which should get him used to the car quickly enough. 

He is TALL








And a little thirsty








Not to mention tired from his ordeal


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice!

By any chance is this dog from that guy in the Net-10 cellphone commercials?


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Heh it kinda looks like it. Great dog you got congrats. My cousins have 3 greyhounds their awesome dogs. I still say golden retrievers are best though =P, we got two of them though so of course I have to like em best lol.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obs:

Great puppy dog!

Say hi to Zeus for me.

Why can you not take him to work with you?

Colie has a UT doggie bed behind my desk.

TR


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

awsome! looks great. hope you have lots of good times


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

NICE PUP! ... I love dogs. I've got 2 boxers and eagerly pet any dog that lets me when we're out at the pet stores. 

Please forgive me if this is unwelcomed but I tend to pick out things others miss or overlook but the tank on the counter of your kitchen. at any car audio place and sometimes best buy you can find stuff called "split loom" it's the plastic stuff that they use in the engine bay of your car to hide all the wires that are routed all over. That would give you a "cleaner look" for your power wires and such for that tank.

here's what I've done with my router and power cables in this crappy dorm furniture we have over here in Korea to keep my wires "straight":


----------



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I had a Greyhound for 3 years. She was the best dog I ever had. Enjoy their gentle demeanor!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's so exciting! ♥♥♥ I love dogs! I have a JRT and its so cute! We go for smaller dogs since we have a small back yard among other reasons


----------

